
What hard-disk latency looks like - abstractbill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eMWG3fwiEU
======
abstractbill
This video reminded me of the paul's blog post from a while back -
<http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/04/problem-with-conventional-
databases.html>

I found it pretty cool that you can actually _see_ the latency.

